# 7 month old acting unusual.



## KevmanTA (Feb 20, 2011)

Our 7 month old, 80 lb Golden started to act weird about 4 days ago..
He was fixed 2 weeks ago, and the staples were just removed on Friday.
We took him to the vet yesterday, and he told us to feed him Chicken and rice, after checking him out..

He will not move for anything, and when he does, he has a very short step on his back legs, he has gone through growing pains before but never this severe, he will just lay on his back with the legs spread and not move..

To get him to eat, you actually have to bring the food and water to him.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds like he needs to go in to the vet. He could have herniated. I'd be taking mine in ASAP


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I would be taking him back in as that is not normal after the staples are removed. Something, somewhere is causing him pain. It could be as simple as a stitch that was supposed to dissolve hasn't yet, causing that area to be pulled tight.


----------



## KevmanTA (Feb 20, 2011)

We took him to the vet yesterday and they didn't find anything wrong, but I'm sure it's a possibility.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Is there a possibility that he ate something that he shouldn't have? Is his abdomen sore upon palpitation? Were xrays taken of his legs? I'd get another opinion, personally.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

KevmanTA said:


> Our 7 month old, 80 lb Golden started to act weird about 4 days ago..
> He was fixed 2 weeks ago, and the staples were just removed on Friday.
> We took him to the vet yesterday, and he told us to feed him Chicken and rice, after checking him out..
> 
> ...


If your vet was not concerned about the way he is moving and told you to feed him chicken in rice in response to obvious pain - go to another vet. This is not normal, please taken him to a different vet.


----------



## KevmanTA (Feb 20, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> *Is there a possibility that he ate something that he shouldn't have?* Is his abdomen sore upon palpitation? Were xrays taken of his legs? I'd get another opinion, personally.


No doubt, he eats everything he walks by, rocks, leaves, anything really..
There's nothing open until tommorow morning, we have a vet that comes to our barn that could take a better look at him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

KevmanTA said:


> No doubt, he eats everything he walks by, rocks, leaves, anything really..
> There's nothing open until tommorow morning, we have a vet that comes to our barn that could take a better look at him.


I'd find an emergency clinic, preferably to the vet at the barn. I would be inclined to believe that he needs anti inflammatory (NSAID like Rimadyl) or something for pain. I'd also be inclined to think that he needs an xray. The vet at the barn will only be able to palpitate the legs and that can only tell you so much. If he ingested a foreign body, an xray is needed to dx. Bloodwork would also be telling. Again, can't be done in house if you're at a barn.


----------



## KevmanTA (Feb 20, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I'd find an emergency clinic, preferably to the vet at the barn. I would be inclined to believe that he needs anti inflammatory (NSAID like Rimadyl) or something for pain. I'd also be inclined to think that he needs an xray. The vet at the barn will only be able to palpitate the legs and that can only tell you so much. If he ingested a foreign body, an xray is needed to dx. Bloodwork would also be telling. Again, can't be done in house if you're at a barn.


Well, He finally stood up, and it's very easy to tell why he's sore... He's about 3 inches taller in the back, then the front.. Must be a huge growth spurt.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I'm thinking... or three...

1. Since he had a surgery two weeks ago, I'd wager that he has something going on in connection with that surgery. This DOES happen, and is partly the reason why I'm somewhat ticked off at a lot of vets out there who do not discuss possible complications after the surgery. 

2. 80lbs at 7 months is a LOT of weight on growing joints. <= My vet was freaked out about my guy being 70lbs at 15 months. 

3. 7 months is just about that time when dogs start showing clinical symptoms of hip or elbow dysplasia. Our previous golden (Danny) had symptoms like yours, or he'd get up and walk a few steps and need to sit or lay down to rest his limbs. He likely had both pano and elbow dysplasia. 

Your dog might be higher in back than front because he is adjusting the way he stands/walks to avoid pain. Over time this could lead to back problems. 

Please definitely get a second opinion.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Higher in the back than front is not normal.. I'd get him seen ASAP. Something serious is going on.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Debles said:


> Higher in the back than front is not normal.. I'd get him seen ASAP. Something serious is going on.


I agree... sounds as though he's compensating and moving all his weight to the front end.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Poor guy. :/ I hope you can get him in to see a vet that will take this situation more seriously. It sounds like there's something serious going on with your pup!


----------



## KevmanTA (Feb 20, 2011)

Brought him to the vet, he checked him out, walked him around.
He noticed nothing wrong with his hips or legs, he figures that the dog strained his back some how.
He's been eating well since I posted, drinking (If not, I give him icecubes)
Even enough energy to walk around with a toy in his mouth.

Vet told us to not run him, or do anything too strenuous.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hopefully rest and time will put him right.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

KevmanTA said:


> Brought him to the vet, he checked him out, walked him around.
> He noticed nothing wrong with his hips or legs, he figures that the dog strained his back some how.
> He's been eating well since I posted, drinking (If not, I give him icecubes)
> Even enough energy to walk around with a toy in his mouth.
> ...


Sounds like he's on the mend. Glad to hear its nothing serious. At least it gives you peace of mind.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Be careful with the ice cubes. Some dogs have really adverse reactions to them. Bloat, I think.

Poor boy, he must have felt really assulted by the surgery. Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Top Hat (Feb 27, 2011)

I just have a question. Why did they put staples in for a simple neuter? I've never heard of that. I work for a vet and he glues all incision sites and only uses sutures on spays and even then, they are under the skin. 

I don't understand the staples at all.


----------

